# Reverse Sinawali



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Please see this Thread for striking angles.


There are a couple of ways to enter this drill.

I enter with both canes on the right. The left hand is over the right hand.

1) Right Hand strikes a Number 9

2) Chamber Right Hand under Left arm pit
Left Hand strikes a number 8

3) Chamber Left Arm up 
Strike a number 8 with the Right Hand.

4) Right Hand chambers to the left shoulder above the left
Left Hand strikes a number 9

5) Chamber the Left Hand under the right arm pit
Strike a number 8 with the right hand.

6) Chamber Right Hand to right shoulder
Left Hand strikes a number 8



Thoughts, discussions, other entry points?

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2004)

So, everyone agrees with me?

No one has anything to add or discuss?  

I am sure with those who post here regularly and irregularly could add something, or points of interest?

Thank You


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2004)

I was doing this earlier this week with someone who simply could not remember when it was R over L and when it was vice versa. He was very frustrated with himself. Of course, he shouldn't have been! It's consistently the most challenging sinawali for people, in my experience.

I like this drill. I like how it encourages me to get low. One nice thing I've picked up from JKD that we did, but only rarely, in Modern Arnis is to do Heaven Six (high-high-high) for one round (meaning both sides, so six strikes total), followed by Double Sinawali (high-low-high) for one round, followed by Reverse Sinawali (low-low-low) for one round, then repeat. It makes for a nice mix-it-up drill with changing levels, especially if you get moving around with it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 29, 2004)

I think reverse work well into a heaven 6 pattern. Try this...do several rounds of heaven 6, enough to get a rythmn going then without telling the other person, switch to reverse.  The upward cutting/hitting angles work well against the downward strikes, especially if you get low enough to get the right angle.

Andy


----------



## Cebu West (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's a little personal story on reverse sinswali.
When I first learned reverse sinawali for some reason or other I was starting by going over on both right and left handed. I thought I was doing pretty dam good and was getting faster and more confident. On day a friend and senior belt in our school picked up on this and came over and asked what I was doing. When I told him reverse sinawali, he said NO YOU'RE NOT, you're supposed to go under on the first right and left strikes. Rather than walk away after informing me of this, instead he said let's break you of that bad habit right now. So for the next hour we did reverse sinawali and nothing else. Sometimes fast and sometimes slow but with no stops. By the end of the hour I really would have enjoyed hitting him with the stick but I could hardly lift my arms past my waist. To this day I have never gone over on reverse sinawali and I am very grateful to someone who took the time and had the patience to make a difference. 
So to anyone who is having trouble remembering reverse sinawali, practice, practice, practice until it is done without thinking. Get it right the first time and you won't have any bad habits to break.

SAL     :idunno:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 30, 2004)

Reading these posts

I was wondering do any of you practice (from the JKD line) Earth Sinawali.  for the longest I thought that it was the same as Reverse Sinawali.  However the type of strikes are different.

With earth sinawali as I was taught the strikes were all downward coming as if you were hitting a low target (like someone on the ground or a person's legs).  However with Reverse Sinawali it seems the strikes are coming up in a slashing/cutting motion.

Earth Sinawali is what we use to use for the high sinawali, middle, and low sinawali combination drill.  One time I remember being shown an application of Earth Sinawali but with the stick chambered on top of the arm (instead of underneath the arm as in Earth Sinawali) and it was called Reverse Earth Sinawali, if I remember it right I thought it allowed one person to do another drill at the same time 

Sorry got to go battery is going dead
Mark


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 31, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Reading these posts
> With earth sinawali as I was taught the strikes were all downward coming as if you were hitting a low target (like someone on the ground or a person's legs).  However with Reverse Sinawali it seems the strikes are coming up in a slashing/cutting motion.




Actually Remy showed it to me as downward strikes like in earth. :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 31, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Reading these posts
> 
> I was wondering do any of you practice (from the JKD line) Earth Sinawali.  for the longest I thought that it was the same as Reverse Sinawali.  However the type of strikes are different.
> 
> ...



We practice the standard (heaven/earth) siniwalis hign and low in any combination for a total of 64 different combinations of the six strikes. I learned the reverse as cutting angles upwards, "tip heavy" to get under the other guys downward strike.  In addition, we also do broken patterns, 4 counts and 8 counts.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Actually Remy showed it to me as downward strikes like in earth.


Me too! In the JKD class I take it's done the same as I learned it in Modern Arnis--toward the earth. What *The Boar Man* describes sounds closer to a Figure 8 drill to me, but not quite?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 1, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Me too! In the JKD class I take it's done the same as I learned it in Modern Arnis--toward the earth. What *The Boar Man* describes sounds closer to a Figure 8 drill to me, but not quite?



Like I said I might be confused but I thought the descriptions and the thread (on Reverse Sinawali) were basically describing a cutting motion with the tip coming up instead of going down such as in Earth Sinawali.

Looking back over my notes of past seminars with GM Remy I ran across some stuff of his empty hand applications of the reverse Sinawali movements, and I wondered at the time and up until recently what the connection was since I thought reverse Sinawali and Earth Sinawali were the same only the chambered hand was on top.  It really didn't make much sense to me.  however if the movements of the drill are more of an upward slash or hit coming from the low line to the(a) high(er) line then the application makes more sense.  I base this on the movement is much closer to the application and techniques he was showing at the time that I wrote down.

Oh well I have a student coming.
Mark


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2004)

I wish I could add to the conversation bro. Rich but I'm only good up to #10. I'm just a lowly kenpoist but I like the ideas you put down plus the conversation. In our neck of the woods no one does escrima for hundreds of miles so when Mr. McLuckie is in town we get a treat.  :uhyeah:  Anyway I'm enjoying reading the thread.   :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I wish I could add to the conversation bro. Rich but I'm only good up to #10. I'm just a lowly kenpoist but I like the ideas you put down plus the conversation. In our neck of the woods no one does escrima for hundreds of miles so when Mr. McLuckie is in town we get a treat. :uhyeah: Anyway I'm enjoying reading the thread.  :asian:


Keep practicing and thinkg and maybe you will get an idea to contribute 

And IT is nice to have everyone talking about techniques, even if there are differences.  :asian:


----------



## DAM (Apr 3, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I wish I could add to the conversation bro. Rich but I'm only good up to #10. I'm just a lowly kenpoist but I like the ideas you put down plus the conversation. In our neck of the woods no one does escrima for hundreds of miles so when Mr. McLuckie is in town we get a treat.  :uhyeah:  Anyway I'm enjoying reading the thread.   :asian:



I also enjoy reading these posts.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 3, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Keep practicing and thinkg and maybe you will get an idea to contribute



OK, bro. Rich  

Alright, so now that I've read it again; are you striking up the diagonals with a flowing motion? Instead of a traditional down the "x" pattern as in strikes 1 and 2? It makes sense to me but I don't study your art. Although I have limited knowledge I still like to play with a few inparticular. One of my favorites is (hopefully I'll get them right w/your terminology) both hands low on the right side. Right hand strikes 9 and travels through to **** above left shoulder as left hand strikes (I'll say 3 but low) outside of the opponents knee, right hand travels back down 2 to strike down to clavical to rebound immediately to abinque (sp?) clockwise with right hand to left side of opponents face.  I have a couple of others I like as a techn. but hopefully you get the idea? :uhyeah:


----------

